# Run flat tyres



## Stephen Howard (Oct 21, 2011)

I have now lost total confidence in my mini clubman estate, when I bought the car I was not told that I had run flat tyres and if they had told me how much they cost to replace them, I would have walked away from buying this car.
So far I had to replace three of my tyres , the first one was 3,000, then 13,000 and 15,000 miles, the last two occassion I had to do long trip and ended up paying over the odds £180 each time.
In September 2012 my lease will finish and I WILL NEVER EVER BUY ANOTHER BMW OR MINI and have told all my friends, that I cant use my car for long distance any more.
I really HATE this car.


----------



## Dfzinn (Oct 22, 2011)

*All four*



Stephen Howard said:


> I have now lost total confidence in my mini clubman estate, when I bought the car I was not told that I had run flat tyres and if they had told me how much they cost to replace them, I would have walked away from buying this car.
> So far I had to replace three of my tyres , the first one was 3,000, then 13,000 and 15,000 miles, the last two occassion I had to do long trip and ended up paying over the odds £180 each time.
> In September 2012 my lease will finish and I WILL NEVER EVER BUY ANOTHER BMW OR MINI and have told all my friends, that I cant use my car for long distance any more.
> I really HATE this car.


Hate is a strong word.. I hate run flats.. Had to put four replacements less than a year into my lease.... I replaced with perrellis that are great , but will probably have to buy new run flats to turn the car back in


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

You subscribed to the forum just to rant about tire prices...? 

Incidentally, MINI/BMW does not set the price of the tires (unless you're buying them at the MINI dealer -- which _would_ be costly); many other retail options are available to purchase replacement tires...

And you _do_ realize that you _can_ put 'regular' (i.e., non-run-flat) tires on _any_ vehicle -- including a MINI that originally came with run-flats...? Many folks have done this because, in addition to the cost, they don't like the harsh ride of the run-flats. At worst, putting 'regular' tires on the vehicle will put you at risk of getting stranded with a flat tire and no spare... And I'm pretty sure you can retrofit the vehicle to carry a 'doughnut' spare tire...

Seems silly to condemn the entire brand over tire prices...


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Why didn't you look and research before u bought??


----------



## Ian_L (Aug 13, 2009)

When ordering in the UK, you can specify non run flats on Coopers but if you have Cooper S then they are standard.

£180 a tyre....I pay £100 for an replacement run flat at my local tyre guy and I'm talking a Goodyear NCT 5 (these are now excellence) RFT.

Punctures do happen and if your tyre garage staff were properly trained they would be able to help you a hell of a lot better, in short......

GET THE HELL AWAY FROM KWIK-FIT......:rofl:


----------



## kmorgan_260 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just replace them with normal tires. You can't fault the car for problems with the tires. My 335 rides and handles much better without the runflats and as you point out the runflats are more expensive.


----------



## Dfzinn (Oct 22, 2011)

*Run flats*

I didn't have choose on run flats or not... And never expected that they would wear enough to require replacements 9/32 left on trad wasn't enough ... So went to my forvaite tire store.. If I had known I would have taken off the run flats stored them and gone on my happy way..

Knowing at the end of the lease I could just put them back on...


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Stephen Howard said:


> I have now lost total confidence in my mini clubman estate, when I bought the car I was not told that I had run flat tyres and if they had told me how much they cost to replace them, I would have walked away from buying this car.
> So far I had to replace three of my tyres , the first one was 3,000, then 13,000 and 15,000 miles, the last two occassion I had to do long trip and ended up paying over the odds £180 each time.
> In September 2012 my lease will finish and I WILL NEVER EVER BUY ANOTHER BMW OR MINI and have told all my friends, that I cant use my car for long distance any more.
> I really HATE this car.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

*2012 MC S 10Kmiles.*

Hey guys.
I've been gone from the site for about 8 months due to a stroke. I bought my daughter a '12 S for her graduation present and so far we love the car...EXCEPT...the tires. At 10K miles the front tires are history. The rears are OK. My question is...Can I fit non-run-flats on the S rims? Or do I have to purchase different rims? On my sons '05 M3 we just removed the sensor and kept going. Is it possible to do the same with the Mini rims? The worst my son ever did was 18K on soft compound Michelins on the Bimmer...10K for the Mini is a bit ridiculous...even for an 18 year old lead footed female. Love the car...Hate the tires! Always something...


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

compusatman said:


> ...Can I fit non-run-flats on the S rims? Or do I have to purchase different rims? On my sons '05 M3 we just removed the sensor and kept going. Is it possible to do the same with the Mini rims? The worst my son ever did was 18K on soft compound Michelins on the Bimmer...10K for the Mini is a bit ridiculous...even for an 18 year old lead footed female. Love the car...Hate the tires! Always something...


I'm pretty certain you can fit any tire (run-flat or not) on the rims, so long as you replace them with the same size. I would personally leave the TPMS sensors in place, even with non-run-flats; it doesn't know the difference, and it may give your daughter some warning about a tire that's going flat. If she's anything like my sisters, she doesn't know how to use a tire pressure gauge anyway... :angel:


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

*Run-Flats*

Thanks for the reply 63. Without the sensor I will get a warning indicator on the dash...correct? So, yes, I will leave it in. Anyone else have a differing view? I did not like the way BMW handled the ownership of Rover and was the reason for my previous distaste for the company's initial association with Mini. However, I am impressed with the current product hence my purchase for my daughter. It is a substancially larger committment than that given to the association with Rover. And understandably so since it would have created direct competition with BMW's suv line.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

compusatman said:


> Thanks for the reply 63. Without the sensor I will get a warning indicator on the dash...correct...?


No worries! Yes, I believe that's correct as well (no TPMS sensors in range of the receiver will cause the car to 'squawk' at you).


----------



## Bimmerluva (May 29, 2012)

*Cannot change from run flats?*

I have a 645Ci and National Tyres (UK) told me today that once your suspension etc is set up for run flats you cannot change to normal tyres otherwise your insurance would be invalid.

Is that right? they have also sold me two Continental run flats for the rear when I have Bridgestone on the front. Should I keep to the same manufacturer or does it not matter?

All advice gratefully received.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Non run flat tyres can be fitted to any rim provided you choose the correct size. Tyre inflation pressure loss system will still work as it is measured by wheel rotation speeds (rolling radius) not actual air loss. Do set it up correctly though. We get about 60k km per tyre (Goodyear and Bridgestone) in Australia. Mixing brands is ok in pairs on the same axle. Oh and compusatman, junior driver, forced induction front wheel drive car. Hummmm, I can't imagine why front tyres are not lasting.:rofl::tsk: 
Maybe some driver training is in order. Maybe (benefit of the doubt) the car needs a wheel alignment too! I doubt it. Just so you know we pay Au$190/tyre..


----------



## johnmek (Aug 12, 2012)

*many complaints in india also against run flats ....*



Dfzinn said:


> Hate is a strong word.. I hate run flats.. Had to put four replacements less than a year into my lease.... I replaced with perrellis that are great , but will probably have to buy new run flats to turn the car back in


in india also service centers receiving much more breakdown b[z of these tyres it is in crucial stage that company should replace these tyres as possible.


----------

